# GPS Bluetooth pour iPad 2 wifi



## Saintlou béret (23 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,
Je possède un iPad 2 wifi et je viens de remplacer mon vieux 3GS par un galaxie S3. Je souhaiterai pour continuer à profiter de mes apps GPS ( tomtom, iphygenie) sur mon iPad, savoir s'il existe une solution pour me servir de mon galaxie s3 comme GPS Bluetooth. J'ai bien essayé quelques manip mais rien n'y fait l'iPad refuse la connexion Bluetooth.  
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------

